# How much sand for juwel vision 450L?



## ringer47 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi folks, setting up a new tank and i've just orderd 5x20lb bags Eco complete african cichlid sand.
Will this be enough or do i need more?


----------



## cichlidluv (Jul 30, 2008)

Check out this link: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/calculator.php


----------

